# Anyone Made Alcoholic Creme Soda?



## Barley Belly (21/6/09)

I've recently come across what I've found to be my holy grail of ginger beer kit recipes and was wondering what other soft drinks I can alcoholise.

And I thought alcoholic creme soda would be nice
Not the fire engine red creaming soda but creme soda, the golden brown vanilla variety

I found this site

Creme soda link

and figured I have give an alcoholic version a crack

I'm just thinking out loud here but was imagining maybe a basic half batch to start as follows:-

1kg LDME boiled
Top up to 10litres
US05 harvested slurry
Beersmith had it at around 3.5%

Ferment for 4 days in primary
Rack to secondary onto 50ml Vanilla extract
Let ferment out for a week or so
Crash chill 
then bottle

Any ideas/experiences/suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bum (21/6/09)

50ml of vanilla extract is going to be your only flavouring addition? In fact the only other ingredients in total are going to be LDME, water and yeast?

I gotta say it doesn't sound too tasty to me. I'm still pretty interested to hear how it turns out (morbid curiosity, mostly).


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

The recipe for creamy soda that's linked is simply water, yeast and vanilla.

What else do you see in a creamy soda?


----------



## Barley Belly (21/6/09)

manticle said:


> The recipe for creamy soda that's linked is simply water, yeast and vanilla.
> 
> What else do you see in a creamy soda?



Unsure :unsure: 

Apparently it's called cream soda because they used to put icecream in it when they served it

That's why I've post it up here for learned opinions

All the links for non alcoholic creme soda are the same

It's seems creme soda is just vanilla flavoured carbonated sugar water :unsure:


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

finners said:


> Unsure :unsure:
> 
> Apparently it's called cream soda because they used to put icecream in it when they served it
> 
> ...



The question was directed at bum. Creamy soda is just that: vanilla flavoured soda water.


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/09)

Vanilla goes well in an alcoholic drink, if you personally like the flavour. It's a funny thing, remember when vanilla Coke came out with a flourish and I haven't seen it for a while, so it's obviously and intriguing flavour but not to everybody's liking. I regularly use custard powder if I run out of cornflour and nobody ever notices or complains, and it is widely used in air fresheners etc so is a subtle all pervasive aroma in our lives.

I often used to drink a slug of pure vanilla essence (90 percent pure alcohol) in a small Maccas vanilla thickshake and it made an absolutely ripper cocktail in the same category as Kahlua, Baileys or Baitz Island Cream. Can't do it any more as they put vanilla up to about $5 because so many people were drinking it, especially kids with vanilla and pepsi and they could buy it perfectly legally from Woolies.

I reckon if you didn't mind something rather sickly sweet then an alc. Creme Soda would go well, but using artificial vanilla would make it taste icky and you would prolly need to spend thirty bucks on enough real stuff to make it taste like anything.


----------



## Barley Belly (22/6/09)

manticle said:


> The question was directed at bum. Creamy soda is just that: vanilla flavoured soda water.



Sorry Manticle big day with a few drinks


----------



## Lee in Texas (22/6/09)

Why not add some Everclear to home made creme soda (without DME)?


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/09)

Lee in Texas said:


> Why not add some Everclear to home made creme soda (without DME)?



AFAIK it's not available in Australia. According to Wikepedia _Because of its high alcohol content, Everclear is illegal, unavailable, or difficult to find in many areas.
_if it was available here I'm sure the current nanny government would find some way of outlawing it. <_< _
_How much is Everclear a bottle in US dollars? I feel the pull of its dark power and I know if I ever visited the USA I'd probably kill myself.

Everclear with a chaser of Night Train :beer: :blink:


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/09)

bum said:


> 50ml of vanilla extract is going to be your only flavouring addition? In fact the only other ingredients in total are going to be LDME, water and yeast?
> 
> I gotta say it doesn't sound too tasty to me. I'm still pretty interested to hear how it turns out (morbid curiosity, mostly).


i assume like me you were picturing the red creaming soda we are all used to.
cant say the recipe did much for me either, but i guess it would have to be tasted to see what its like.

i dont recon the red creaming soda tastes like vanilla anyway. i suppose we have to remember that a lot of other countries make products with the same names but taste very differant to what we are used to.

I suppose look at lemonade. Youve got the clear white stuff with varying degrees of sweetness. theres 'traditional' which is a white lemon colour and tastes more like propoer lemonade etc etc


I think Australia's answer to everclear was Hoyts essences. now removed from supermarkets because of the high alc content and it was sold to anyone that wanted it (ie kids). ive seen it in a few big bottlo stores.

edit: i recon to get a more creamerier texture/taste you'd need something like lactose.


----------



## Barley Belly (22/6/09)

If I end up making a nice tasting one with store bought extract I was gunna give this a try

Homemade vanilla essence/extract


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/09)

that not really what vanilla extract is but yeah you can do it that was i guess. although 3 beans to almost a bottle of vodka is pretty weak concentration. you'd be better off with 3 beans to 50ml of vodka. and leaving it in the sun (like on a kitchen window sill).


----------



## bum (22/6/09)

manticle said:


> The recipe for creamy soda that's linked is simply water, yeast and vanilla.
> 
> What else do you see in a creamy soda?



The suggestion that it is only called creamy soda because cream was added at serving indicates that without the cream it isn't "creamy soda" at all (both figuratively and literally). Look at the recipe - cream would have been the second greatest ingredient - without it it is something else.

For this to work in the way proposed it requires fermented LDME to taste the same as water and sugar - pretty sure it won't.

Either way it sounds pretty hideous - thin, malty, vanilla beverage. A meal replacement drink but with loads of carbs.


----------



## cdavros (22/6/09)

BribieG said:


> AFAIK it's not available in Australia. According to Wikepedia _Because of its high alcohol content, Everclear is illegal, unavailable, or difficult to find in many areas.
> _if it was available here I'm sure the current nanny government would find some way of outlawing it. <_< _
> _How much is Everclear a bottle in US dollars? I feel the pull of its dark power and I know if I ever visited the USA I'd probably kill myself.
> 
> Everclear with a chaser of Night Train :beer: :blink:



Spirytus Rektyfikowany (rectified spirit) is available from Dan Murphy's for around $50 a 500ml bottle. Its 95%. Good for making flavoured vodka at home (limonaya anyone?).


----------



## Interloper (22/6/09)

bum said:


> I'm still pretty interested to hear how it turns out (morbid curiosity, mostly).



Yeah I'm a sucker for that curiosity too. Can't help thinking "hmmm I wonder what that would taste like..."


----------



## manticle (22/6/09)

bum said:


> Either way it sounds pretty hideous - thin, malty, vanilla beverage. A meal replacement drink but with loads of carbs.



There are creamy sodas (tarax make one) that are super tasty and far cry from the raspberry lemonade they call creaming soda. I think they just add caramel to get a brown colour.

I agree with you that the whole lot doesn't appeal to me either but everybody's tastes differ. Beer is yeast, hops, barley, and water. Whoever would have thought that would make a tasty drink? Grassy, stinky not-quite-marijuana plants, mixed with breakfast cereal to stop it going off then allowed to ferment (which is essentially the same thing as decay) courtesy of some induced fungal growth?


----------



## Muggus (22/6/09)

BribieG said:


> AFAIK it's not available in Australia. According to Wikepedia _Because of its high alcohol content, Everclear is illegal, unavailable, or difficult to find in many areas.
> _if it was available here I'm sure the current nanny government would find some way of outlawing it. <_< _
> _How much is Everclear a bottle in US dollars? I feel the pull of its dark power and I know if I ever visited the USA I'd probably kill myself.
> 
> Everclear with a chaser of Night Train :beer: :blink:


I do recall seeing Everclear in Dan Murphys a few years back. 
It was behind the counter and only a small (~200ml) bottle, and the price tag was something like $70!

Makes brewing your own alcohol all the more tempting! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Lee in Texas (23/6/09)

BribieG said:


> _
> _How much is Everclear a bottle in US dollars? I feel the pull of its dark power and I know if I ever visited the USA I'd probably kill myself.



I just bought a 1.75litre bottle for $35. I'm going to make Nocino with it. I also bought 9 litres of red wine to make Vin de Noix. (Walnut-infused liquer and wine). I'll be making several small batches of each to try slightly different recipes. 

I honestly don't know what else it's good for. I've seen it recommended in homebrewing books for sanitizing bottles/flasks to hold yeast starters. Just swab some on the neck and ignite it.


----------



## Wisey (1/7/09)

Sounds like metho


----------



## glennheinzel (20/7/09)

I see that Ross has something that might help...

http://www.craftbrewer.com/shop/details.asp?PID=3388


----------



## Pollux (20/7/09)

Sounds interesting....

Next time I place an order I might chuck a bag of that in, what have I got to lose? Well, apart from $16.50 and a couple of bucks of sugaz??


----------

